
Ivo Karlovic’s Survival and the Key to Aging in Men’s Tennis - siberianbear
http://www.tennisabstract.com/blog/2019/01/09/ivo-karlovics-survival-and-the-key-to-aging-in-mens-tennis/
======
PhilWright
I wonder why the top players in tennis (Federer, Nadal, Williams) are lasting
longer than is traditionally the case?

\- Better nutrition and recovery than previous generations?

\- Unusually dominant top players, resulting in easier matches and less wear?

\- Playing styles that result in less wear and tear?

\- Upcoming generation not as good, so not challenging them?

